# Covering for Higher Grade in Civil Service - Union stance



## Josey Wales (22 Feb 2008)

Hi,

There is a situation in a civil service office where a role is being filled by an Executive Officer. It is a highly stressful position too. 

When the EO is not in a Clerical Officer is expected to cover this position. I would like to know does anybody know what the Union (CPSU) position would be on this situation. Does anyone know?

I was under the impression that a CO wouldn't be allowed to cover an EO position. The CO in question is not an acting EO either.

Thanks.


----------



## ajapale (22 Feb 2008)

Why dont you contact the union and ask them?


----------



## Complainer (22 Feb 2008)

Is the cover for the odd day here and there, or for weeks on end?


----------



## Josey Wales (22 Feb 2008)

Because it is Friday night. I will on Monday but I was hoping to get an idea before then.


----------



## Staples (22 Feb 2008)

Josey Wales said:


> Hi,
> 
> There is a situation in a civil service office where a role is being filled by an Executive Officer. It is a highly stressful position too.
> 
> ...


 
A CO can't reasonably be expeced to perform the work of an EO unless agreeing to do so, usually in return for EO pay.

Even then, the unions (particularly the PSEU) could reasonably take a stand that because a CO is doing EO work, someone is being denied a promotion.  Unless they're made aware, however, you can't expect them to do much.


----------



## NiallA (23 Feb 2008)

it really is going to depend on the length of time the person is covering for the EO.

in local authorities, you have to be acting continuously for a month to get an acting allowance


----------



## Josey Wales (24 Feb 2008)

Thanks for the replies. 

To answer a question above the cover is for the odd day here and there but when the EO is on holiday the CO has to cover for those weeks. Also the EO filling this position has been changed three times over the past 18 months and the CO has been left to train in the replacement each time. It is a very unfair situation in my opinion. 

I will be able to contact the union tomorrow anyway. Cheers.


----------



## liaconn (25 Feb 2008)

Most people have to cover for their manager on the odd day when s/he's not around and also during holiday time. However,  your friend seems to feel they are doing mostly EO work, in which case a second EO position should be made in the Section and an EO moved in, in my opinion. What did the CPSU say?


----------



## Mpsox (25 Feb 2008)

As someone who works in the private sector, I find it strange that a union would not allow a CO to cover an EO position. Who runs the civil service?
Whilst I am not suggesting that staff should be taken advantage off and if a genuine higher grade position is available, it should be filled, why not look at this as a promotional opportunity and a training opportunity


----------



## Purple (25 Feb 2008)

Mpsox said:


> As someone who works in the private sector, I find it strange that a union would not allow a CO to cover an EO position. Who runs the civil service?
> Whilst I am not suggesting that staff should be taken advantage off and if a genuine higher grade position is available, it should be filled, why not look at this as a promotional opportunity and a training opportunity



I agree but it probably says more about the structures than the people who work within them.


If it's only holiday and short term sick cover I don't think there is an issue. If it's long term then it's unfair.


----------



## Josey Wales (25 Feb 2008)

liaconn said:


> What did the CPSU say?



I rang them but understandably they prefer to talk to the person in question directly. However, they were able to tell me that in a case like this the CO should be granted an acting up allowance for doing the duties of the EO. 

An EO can be expected to do the work of a lower grade but not the other way around without some form of compensation. The CO has a meeting with Personnel so hopefully something can be agreed.


----------



## ajapale (25 Feb 2008)

Please keep the discussion on topic.


----------

